# Link zu AAC- und OGG-Stream für Google Musik Player



## Mike Rofon (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand die richtige Syntax für einen Link zu einem ACC- oder OGG-Stream, damit er direkt vom Android-eigenen Google Music Player geöffnet wird?

Dieser Player KANN ja AAC und OGG abspielen, und ich möchte einen Besucher unserer Seite nicht dazu nötigen eine extra APP herunterladen zu müssen. Außerdem habe ich das schonmal bei einer Seite gesehen, daß es geht. Ein Link, den man anklickt und der Player geht los.... was man dann nur oben in der "Taskleiste" sieht. Nur finde ich diese Seite nicht mehr.

Das <audio> Tag kann schon Streams abspielen, aber wenn man auf die nächste Seite surfen möchte ist der browsereigene Player natürlich unterbrochen.
Normale http://... Links quittiert MEIN Android Handy zumindest immer mit der Behauptung, daß das Verlinkte nicht wiedergegeben werden kann. Egal ob AAC oder OGG, Shoutcast oder Icscast. M3U Dateien kann der Player offenbar auch nicht verarbeiten... oder aber den darin befindlichen Streamserver-Link.

Ratlose Grüße
Mike


----------



## SpiceLab (28. Februar 2016)

Mike Rofon hat gesagt.:


> damit er direkt vom Android-eigenen Google Music Player geöffnet wird?
> 
> [...] ich möchte einen Besucher unserer Seite nicht dazu nötigen eine extra APP herunterladen zu müssen.


Darauf läuft es aber hinaus, wenn der Besucher kein Android-Smartphone, sondern bspw. ein iPhone in seinen Händen hält.


----------



## Mike Rofon (28. Februar 2016)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Darauf läuft es aber hinaus, wenn der Besucher kein Android-Smartphone, sondern bspw. ein iPhone in seinen Händen hält.


Ich stelle ja gern einen Extra-Link für die Freunde des angeknabberten Obstes bereit, nur habe ich selbst kein Gerät dieses Herstellers und wollte mich daher erstmal auf Androiden konzentrieren


----------



## SpiceLab (28. Februar 2016)

Mike Rofon hat gesagt.:


> Kennt jemand die richtige Syntax für einen Link zu einem ACC- oder OGG-Stream


Was meine Recherche zu dem Thema soweit zu Tage gefördert hat, gibt's da keine spezielle (URL)Syntax, und (Live)Streams werden ganz normal unter dem HTTP-Protokoll angeboten/bereitgestellt.


----------



## Mike Rofon (28. Februar 2016)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Was meine Recherche zu dem Thema soweit zu Tage gefördert hat, gibt's da keine spezielle (URL)Syntax, und (Live)Streams werden ganz normal unter dem HTTP-Protokoll angeboten/bereitgestellt.


Soll letztendlich bedeuten, es liegt am Google Music Player, der zwar lokale OGG und AAC Files abspielen kann, aber Streams verweigert.
Ich frag mich dann nur warum ich das schonmal hab funktionieren sehen... ich weiß nur nicht mehr WO


----------

